# 3945abg wireless intel on my laptop



## jigglywiggly (Nov 24, 2009)

So I have a dell vostro 1310:
I have a few questions:
1. I installed freebsd, but how can I get wireless for it? 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=wpi&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+9-current
Do I just add 	  if_wpi_load="YES" to loader.conf?
\


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 24, 2009)

Also why are there no networkmanagers for freebsd? How would I even connect to a wpa2 AES personal connection?
Eh screw the whole thing, I will just stick to Freebsd on my server which has no wireless or need to worry about nvidia graphics driver settings lol.


----------



## Zare (Nov 24, 2009)

With wpa_supplicant.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 24, 2009)

@jigglywiggly

Here mate: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 25, 2009)

D:, I got rid of freebsd, oh well, not really, I just switched to pcbsd(which is freebsd duh), and grub is giving me problems  (I have only installed it, not ran it)

If anyone here is experienced with the super confusing grub2, I'm all ears. (I don't know how to add it, it's on /dev/sda3 or how grub sees it (hd0,3).
I would just edit the menu.lst file except that's gone with grub2, they made it so much harder. 
I posted this on the pcbsd forum, but got no help, maybe you guys know anything?

Also I have tried to boot from the command-line grub, except guess what:
I do the typical:
root (hd0,3)
kernel
unrecognized command 'kernel'

I then googled this, and found out it's now called linux... uh... ok

linux /boot/loader
Invalid magic number






Oh and since I don't want to clutter this thread, I'll post in a new section.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 25, 2009)

@jigglywiggly



> If anyone here is experienced with the super confusing grub2, I'm all ears.



Why you installed that crap (GRUB2) / what for?

Anyway, try these:


```
set root=(hd0,3)
  chainloader +1
  boot
```


----------



## stuckinoregon (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dual booting freebsd with linux that uses grub2*



			
				jigglywiggly said:
			
		

> If anyone here is experienced with the super confusing grub2, I'm all ears. (I don't know how to add it, it's on /dev/sda3 or how grub sees it (hd0,3).
> I would just edit the menu.lst file except that's gone with grub2, they made it so much harder.
> I posted this on the pcbsd forum, but got no help, maybe you guys know anything?



This worked for me: http://old.nabble.com/Dual-Booting-Ubuntu-Linux---FreeBSD-using-the-new-Grub2-td26154525.html


----------

